

Show HN: (first iPhone App) Picsicle - Customized Photo Postcards - frankdenbow
http://picsicle.com

======
pieter
Hey, I tried your app but didn't order a card. Here's why:

I had to manually enter addresses instead of being able to select them from my
address book. This is really annoying, I'd rather have only the option to
select pcontacts than being able to enter custom addresses

The second reason is I had to enter my CC info to orde a card. I'd rather do
this through inapp purchases and then wouldn't mind paying a dollar more for
it.

Finally, 4-6 weeks delivery really is too long for a "I'll just send a card
from my vacation location" type of thing.

~~~
frankdenbow
Thanks for the feedback Pieter. We definitely want to make it easier to put in
addresses in the ordering process, so it is definitely a high priority.

In terms of in-app purchases, it is to be used for digital good only: (check
11.3)

[http://developer.apple.com/appstore/resources/approval/guide...](http://developer.apple.com/appstore/resources/approval/guidelines.html#purchasing-
currencies)

Where were you sending to/from? Delivery times differ based on location
(limitations of the postal service).

Really appreciate the feedback

~~~
younata
For those of us without an apple developer account:

11.3 Apps using IAP to purchase physical goods or goods and services used
outside of the application will be rejected

------
te_platt
You might want to emphasize the first k sound. When I first looked I read it
as Pissicle and had a different idea of what your product is. piCsicle,
PiCsicle, ... ?

~~~
frankdenbow
Ah yes, i have been having some trouble with that recently and you are right.
Some are thinking it is spelled with an X as well.

------
dholowiski
Not great timing... you heard that Apple is doing the exact same thing, with
the built in "Cards" app in IOS5?

~~~
frankdenbow
Yep we saw that. Ours are $1 less for U.S and $3 less for international cards
and has some personalization options (thought bubbles, filters, etc) that make
it stand out a bit from Apples product. Hopefully they help to evangelize the
idea of sending physical gifts in this way.

~~~
heliodor
The best way to tackle the big competitor that I've heard of is to let them do
the marketing and provide the base product, while you just provide the premium
product.

------
jorkos
congrats. yes, change the name. picpost is the first thing i think of... good
luck on the venture

~~~
frankdenbow
Thanks! We'll think about it and see if there is a better one.

------
eekfuh
Very neat. Is this using sincerely or something else?

~~~
frankdenbow
Yep its using Sincerely for the fulfillment of the postcards. Hoping to add in
Facebook photos and some interesting templates, in addition to expanding the
personalization options even more from the thought bubbles/filters/drawing
tools/stickers that are in there now.

Looking for more feedback since this is my first iOS app.

------
martinshen
Awesome. Check out www.hipster.com

------
sethbannon
Very cool app!

------
zackattack
Awesome! Congrats on launching :)

